# Panasonic GF1 + 20mm f/1.7 (tent-in-my-pants)



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 2, 2009)

I hate olympus and 4/3rds, along with the quality of most point and shoots, my cell phone practically does just as good as most. Micro 4/3rds is what olympus should have been to begin with. The EP-1 is a pretty cool camera, but this GF1 with the 20mm f/1.7...friggin awesome. The DPreview samples look pretty ok too.

Panasonic unveils DMC-GF1 Micro four-thirds camera: Digital Photography Review

And it's got a viewfinder, and built in flash!

This is my ultimate point and shoot. Just wish it wasn't $900. Once I can get it through work between 400 and 500 bucks i'm going to get one and keep it with me all the time. Perfect for size/quality comprise. 

I can see it being so discreet too with the VF. quiet, small, black, with a 20mm pancake.. sa-weet!


This is the first time i've been genrally excited and serious about buying into _anything_ on the 4/3rds mount because face it.. regular 4/3rds sucks and defeats the purpose of having a quarter size sensor. The E3 and 14-35, or 35-100 are not small. Not to mention, the lenses are way more expensive then the canon or nikon equivalents, even the new ones!!


----------



## usayit (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been waiting to see this one as well... pictures were leaked a few weeks ago.  

This is the sister to the E-P1 Olympus which I was first excited about but disappointed once I got to hold it in person.  So far, I have to give props to Panasonic for really pushing the high end P&S/micro 4/3rds arena.  Their LX3 really has livened up that market and brought competition to the Canon G-series.  Even though they are jointly developing the new micro 4/3rd format with Olympus, they've taken a few steps farther in several aspects than their partner.   The faster more accurate AF technology (not shared with Olympus) and their EVF eye level finders. 

 I just hope that Olympus and Panasonic get off their rear end and build a system.. meaning lenses!!!  instead of waiting for the market itself to lead the way.

So far, its between the Canon G10 (overall nice, G11 is announced), LX3 (fast optics, compact size), and the GF1 (near SLR features).  I'm still waiting to decide... my G5 is awfully outdated now.


----------



## RichA (Sep 2, 2009)

Honestly, if you think your cellphone matches 4/3rds output, you don't need the Panasonic. Unless you were talking about things other than image quality.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 2, 2009)

RichA said:


> Honestly, if you think your cellphone matches 4/3rds output, you don't need the Panasonic. Unless you were talking about things other than image quality.


I'm talking about point and shoots, not a 4/rds sensor, cmon.


----------



## Dao (Sep 2, 2009)

With that tiny 20mm f/1.7 ....  it seems pretty sweet.


----------



## usayit (Sep 2, 2009)

so does anyone know when this is suppose to hit camera store shelves??


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

I would only be interested in such a camera if it had a decent selection of lenses.  I also wouldn't want to buy these lenses and have the whole concept scrapped or re-engineered on the next release leaving me with a bag full of expensive lenses for an aging camera.

Great concept, but as already stated - I'm only interested if it's a complete system.  Otherwise I have better ways to spend $1k.


----------



## usayit (Sep 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> I would only be interested in such a camera if it had a decent selection of lenses.



You (and I) might get our wish if this rumor is indeed true:

Breaking news: Leica M9 and Leica X1 pictures leaked | Leica Rumors


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Sep 2, 2009)

usayit said:


> so does anyone know when this is suppose to hit camera store shelves??



Vistek in Toronto already has it listed on their site with an ETA of Oct 30th. 

Amazon also has it listed, but I didn't see an ETA.


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 2, 2009)

^^^
Breaking news: Leica digital rangefinders and Leica lenses are ridiculously expensive, lol.

I think the GF1 looks like a pretty awesome camera if the IQ is decent. I've been surprised at the lack of digital rangefinders on the market, considering the popularity of film rangefinders. I do agree with the above posters that the system will have to evolve and possibly lower in price before there is a large market for them. I certainly like the idea of a simple point-and-shoot concept with an interchangeable lens and a large aperture. The ability to have a bit more creative control in a small package is compelling as well.


----------

